# Second Annual BCHC Gundog Championship!



## Bear Creek (Feb 9, 2003)

Just wanted to let everyone know that we are running this tournament again this year! Great fun was had by all who participated last year so save this date: *MARCH 13th*

More details will follow. But basically it will be pretty much the same rules as last year. Open to all pointing dogs. We moved it back a couple weeks to try and get some better weather. If you have any questions you can pm me or check the website. The rules are not up there yet but they will be as soon as I can scan them in and upload them. Hope to see a bunch of you at this event.

BC


----------



## Bear Creek (Feb 9, 2003)

Well it looks like more crappy weather moving in again...Glad this isn't scheduled for next weekend like it was last year!!! Anyway more details are posted on our site. If your interested send me an email and I can forward the entry form and rules. Basically the same as last year 3 Birds 15 minute time limit. The 4 highest scores from each group advance to the finals. Cash and Awards for the top 3 finalists! If you have never seen one of these events they are very interesting and fun. If your dog can point birds, retrieve to hand and you can shoot straight you have as good a chance as anyone of winning. Hope to meet a bunch of you at this event.

BC


----------



## HRKPOINTINGLABS (Jan 13, 2006)

If you like compitition and would like the chance to go home with some cash and a trophy and think you have the team to do it come play.

This was a great event last year and had one heck of a final that kept everyone on the edge of there seats till the last dog finished and it came down to that dogs last bird. Hope some of you guys can make it.


----------



## remmi870 (Mar 3, 2010)

My check is in the mail and Little Red Feather Duster (Winnie) is ready to rock. This is probably out of my reach but it will be fun trying!


----------



## Bear Creek (Feb 9, 2003)

Last I checked we are a little over half way to our limit of 20 dogs for this event. From those that have emailed me it looks like we are heavy on the Pointing Labs. Come on you guys with the traditional pointing dogs... lets go! great chance to show what you and your favorite breed of dog can do. Lots of fun and good competition! Should make for a great day! If you need more info. PM or email me.

BC


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

Can you post the rules? Are they the same as last year?


----------



## Lloydboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Bear Creek said:


> Last I checked we are a little over half way to our limit of 20 dogs for this event. From those that have emailed me it looks like _*we are heavy on the Pointing Labs*_. Come on you guys with the traditional pointing dogs... lets go! great chance to show what you and your favorite breed of dog can do. Lots of fun and good competition! Should make for a great day! If you need more info. PM or email me.
> 
> BC


Looking forward to run with and against other Pt Labs. Usually in RGS trials I'm the only one... Looking forward to meeting and getting to know other Pt Lab owners. 

~ David


----------



## remmi870 (Mar 3, 2010)

There will be a lot of pointing labs and some very good ones at that. Should be a great time for everyone.


----------



## Black Angus (Dec 26, 2009)

Don't want to scare anyone off but be advised Gus and I will be competing this year


----------



## Lloydboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Black Angus said:


> Don't want to scare anyone off but be advised Gus and I will be competing this year


Shaking in my boots.... :lol::lol: 

The way my old guy has been running this spring I might have bring Isaac along and have to win this thing... 

(Look forward in meeting you and Gus!)


----------



## Bear Creek (Feb 9, 2003)

Duece22 said:


> Can you post the rules? Are they the same as last year?


Duece22,

I don't know how to post the rules on the site without just cutting and pasting and they are several pages long. If you want I can email them to you. They are basically the same as last year. Although we did modify them last year slightly from what was posted here on the site and got some peoples panties in a bunch!! So let me know and I can forward them if you want a copy.

BC


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

Bear Creek said:


> Duece22,
> 
> I don't know how to post the rules on the site without just cutting and pasting and they are several pages long. If you want I can email them to you. They are basically the same as last year. Although we did modify them last year slightly from what was posted here on the site and got some peoples panties in a bunch!! So let me know and I can forward them if you want a copy.
> 
> BC


 

Bear Creek,


This sounds like great fun! We are already busy all day with a hunt and training on the preserve, so Bill and I will not be able to make it. Unfortunately, that is the problem with all of these nice weekend events, we are usually working here. I will pass the info on to others, though. I would like to know more about it. 

Do you allow spectators to watch, as well?
Is there a walking gallery?
I just found out that the RGS Fun Trial for 3/19th is sold out here. Maybe I can send anyone who is interested in running their pointing dog in some fun competition your way, if you still have openings.

Please send a copy of the rules to me at [email protected] . I would like to read more about this event's rules in order to tell others and I will be able to forward it to anyone who may be interested. Thanks! 

We are praying for warmer weather and sunshine to dry everything out this next week ... 

It looks likes nice pointing dogs of all flavors will be there. 

Have fun at your event!


----------



## Bear Creek (Feb 9, 2003)

* Do you allow spectators to watch, as well? YES
* Is there a walking gallery? NO

I am going to be at the club through Sunday evening so I will try and send anyone who has requested more information Sunday night when I return. You can contact me through the website as well.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## kwas (Nov 17, 2007)

How is the number of dogs looking? And if anyone does the BDC they should look into this event, there is a nice prize money!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

BC,

*Are there still openings for this event?* 
I referred a few people your way.

When you get a chance, I would still like a copy of the rules sent to me at: [email protected] I have not received them yet. 

I would like to learn more about this event's rules in order to spread the word. It sounds very fun (if not for this year) for the future years, too. Thanks. 

Good Luck to all of the participants!

Vicki


----------



## HRKPOINTINGLABS (Jan 13, 2006)

Rules are on bear creeks website and yes there are 2 more openings.


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

HRKPOINTINGLABS said:


> Rules are on bear creeks website and yes there are 2 more openings.


Thanks. 
I wll pass this on.


----------



## Harley (Mar 4, 2008)

Field 1 
1 Mike Sauer, Gus 
2 Mike Garver, Zeke 
3 Al Andrews, Tank 
4 Eric Kwasnik, Oliver 
5 Russ Exelby, Chief 
6 Rich Lavine, Harley 
7 David Loyd, Abe
8 Cris Ritter, Sadie 
9 Norm Tillman, Lexi 
10 Bruce smiley, Cruz 

Field 2 
1 Bruce Smiley, Yaeger
2 Dale Swiderski, Rosco 
3 Cris Ritter, Cash 
4 Shawn Greene, Deezel 
5 Eric Monske, Jax 
6 Mark Chinavare, Duke 
7 Al Andrews, Thunder 
8 Eric Kwasnik, Stella 
9 Joe Dickerson, JD 
10 Matt Colpart, Winnie


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

Glad to see you have a full house.
Have fun and good luck to all of the participants!


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

somebody take some pictures/video and post it so i can see how things go! long haul to go spectate, gonna stay at home and work with my dog =D


----------

